# Lower Leg Protection



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I've got some 661 Evo knee pads and was wondering if there's something that would work well with those for lower leg protection?

TBH, I never wear the knee pads, and would probably wear something on the lower legs more often, especially now with the cold coming. I haven't had a good pedal-to-shin since my BMX days many moons ago, but I'm thinking it's inevitable. There's also plenty of other sharp parts on a bike that could do damage to flailing legs, and then you have sticks and stones.

I was looking on amazon for something like a compression sleeve when it was warmer but didn't find much, they all looked really thin. The soccer stuff wasn't much better. I'd like something a little more robust, something made out of a stronger material. Maybe neoprene would be fine?

This one seems a bit too padded, but maybe not?

https://www.jensonusa.com/Lizard-Skins-Shin-Guards

These are closer to what I'm wanting, but the material around the back of the leg looks thin, I don't know.

https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/co...race-face-charge-sub-zero-leg-guard-black-md#


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Subscribed!

I have some nice light and fairly cool Leg Guards by Race Face, but these only cover the knee and upper part of the lower leg. Unfortnately, my pedals and/or frame always seem to eat my lower shin area when I go down. The RF guards would be great if they extended about 4-6" further down. Like Cornfield I was thinking about hitting a general Sporting Goods store to add some long soccer or compression socks.


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

I started wearing tall socks, my legs were getting all marred up from the petals. It helped with little stuff. Still got a scrape and bruise the last time I crashed under the sock.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Something in between tall socks and actual shin guards, something easy to slip on above socks and below the knees/baggies.

Danscomp shows these on their shin guard page, but doesn't have them listed for sale.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I think these are those ^^^ but show out of stock: https://shop.theshadowconspiracy.com/tsc-shinners-shin-guards.html


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Rager! I saw the backs of those last night, still looking for something less bulky and pad-like.

I had these Hammer shin guards back when I was into Freestyle, didn't wear them that much because they got hot pretty quickly. I remember riding around with them down on my ankles half the time.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

https://www.rei.com/rei-garage/prod...MI0qbMmJiL3gIVhluGCh23HQxoEAkYCCABEgJ-s_D_BwE

Best thing I ever bought. Lightweight, like spandex on the back. The g form pad is thin, but will protect you from flying rocks, etc. I wear them every ride..even in summer with no issues. I use seperate knee pads (poc vpd air), because I don't like the way the all-in-one knee/shin pads feel.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^I was looking at those too. How's the spandex like material, is it pretty durable? 

I'm wondering how it would hold up if you slipped of the front of a pedal and snagged the back side.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> ^^I was looking at those too. How's the spandex like material, is it pretty durable?
> 
> I'm wondering how it would hold up if you slipped of the front of a pedal and snagged the back side.


It is durable. I've been wearing mine for 3 years now.. slipped off the pedals many times. One does have a small hole from a snag, but no biggie to me.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks splitendz! Those are reasonably priced, so I might give them a go.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

I have been wondering if something like this was made. It doesn't seem as if there are many options.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Rockadile said:


> I have been wondering if something like this was made. It doesn't seem as if there are many options.


Yeah, I was trying to find something non bike specific because there aren't many options. I'd be up for thicker material like aramid that could stand up to pedal pins and such instead of padding.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

You might look at soccer shin guards.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Lone Rager said:


> You might look at soccer shin guards.


I did look at some of those, you can get them with different lengths and shapes made with carbon fiber, they are super light and they stay in place just with socks over then, but I think they can be too hot in the summer, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

I found a thread on reddit asking a similar question. Once user recommended the Race Face Charge leg guards.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Rockadile said:


> I found a thread on reddit asking a similar question. Once user recommended the Race Face Charge leg guards.


The second ones I linked in the OP?

I think I would try either those or the G-Forms. I'm gonna be right down the street from Worldwide Cyclery, I may pop in there and see if there's any way to look at the Race Face ones.

I've been spending way too much on bike parts lately, so I'm gonna hold off on buying anything for a bit, unless I can find something super cheap.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

Cornfield said:


> The second ones I linked in the OP?
> 
> I think I would try either those or the G-Forms. I'm gonna be right down the street from Worldwide Cyclery, I may pop in there and see if there's any way to look at the Race Face ones.
> 
> I've been spending way too much on bike parts lately, so I'm gonna hold off on buying anything for a bit, unless I can find something super cheap.


It looks like there are 2 types: regular and sub-zero. The sub-zeros are fleece lined while the regular version is lighter weight for warmer weather.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Rockadile said:


> It looks like there are 2 types: regular and sub-zero. The sub-zeros are fleece lined while the regular version is lighter weight for warmer weather.


I'm only seeing ones that are mostly knee with just the upper shin covered. I do like the amount of padding and style, but it doesn't look like they have a shin only version.


----------



## yagr68 (Aug 21, 2018)

I've been looking for something similar and thought about checking out the trials sites. There are some options from Jitsie and Hebo that look well-ventilated while offering good protection. I haven't looked to see if there are US based vendors yet and I may just try some cheap soccer shin guards first.

https://www.tartybikes.co.uk/protection/c119.html


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Hmm, sounds like a new product opportunity…

On a side note; last weekend my wife was walking through the neighborhood and got bit by a small dog. She called me from the urgent care center. I drove there and when I looked at the bite, first thing I thought of was, jeez, that's nothing, you should see the back of my leg where my Chester bit me.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Lone Rager said:


> You might look at soccer shin guards.


^^^ This. Don't pay the MTB premium. Any shin guards from Adidas or Nike.

https://www.adidas.com/us/soccer-shin_guards
https://store.nike.com/us/en_us/pw/soccer-shin-guards/896Zofb


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

yagr68 said:


> I've been looking for something similar and thought about checking out the trials sites. There are some options from Jitsie and Hebo that look well-ventilated while offering good protection. I haven't looked to see if there are US based vendors yet and I may just try some cheap soccer shin guards first.
> 
> https://www.tartybikes.co.uk/protection/c119.html


Good thinking, they need padding just like freestyle guys do.



chazpat said:


> Hmm, sounds like a new product opportunity&#8230;


I've made stuff like snowboard pants before, and I thought about making some shin guards, but you need a sewing machine that'll do long narrow things. Still thinking of other ways, like maybe having them close on the back with full length Velcro closure.



smoothmoose said:


> ^^^ This. Don't pay the MTB premium. Any shin guards from Adidas or Nike.
> 
> https://www.adidas.com/us/soccer-shin_guards
> https://store.nike.com/us/en_us/pw/soccer-shin-guards/896Zofb


I don't want to look like I'm playing footie on the trail!


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

I wear these with tall socks over them. I wear the youth version and cut off the top strap. Most of the time they stay covered, but sometimes the top will pop out of my socks, but they stay in place just fine. If I wear knee pads there is about a 2" between the shin guards and pads, but not a big deal.

I do do like the two posted above and may try one of them. GForm or Shadow look nice, but a bit pricey
https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...bkscs/17adiyghstythgnbkscs?&color=Green/Black


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Update: decided to go with *G-Form Pro-X Shin Pads*.

Very nice, comfortable stretchy slight compression fit, light weight (124g pair in XL), flexible, and provide good protection where I need it. Haven't tried them in hot conditions, but they seem like they'll breathe well on the sides and back.

Recommend sizing up. I'm 6', 160 lb. 14" calf, and went with XL.

Some sizes/colors currently on sale for $28: *g-form.com/sale*


----------

